# cars,trucks ,and buses, that move



## bobbycoke (Feb 24, 2014)

Maybe someone can help me locate a site/thread that had video of a train layout but had realistic moving vechiles on the towns roads. Imbedded wire???? computer programed? ? MAGIC????? they ran on roads that looked smooth no track and or slots ......no wires looked real cool just wish to learn more about such a system, it might have been european ..........do not remember where or when I saw it but the realistic traffic action was great and way cool. Would look super on the layout....Thanks Bobbycoke


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

This is the one that always comes to mind for me

Miniatur Wunderland in Hamburg, Germany






I remember a few years ago in a either Model Railroader Magazine or Model Railroad Hobbyist magazine they're being an article on moving cars. You laid a wire down under the road and the cars followed that. Can't remember what company makes that system


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't know the site, but I think that with the strong magnets we have today, you could run a string under a road with a magnet attached. This could easily pull a car with a magnet on its underside. 

You might have to build some sort of a guideway for the string and magnet.

Just an idea.

Chuck


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

Faller makes it. Here's a website that explains it.

http://www.instructables.com/id/Miniatur-Wunderland-Car-System-Equivelent/


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

http://www.faller.de/App/WebObjects/XSeMIPS.woa/cms/page/pid.14.17.109/Car-System.html






I remember a system years back that used a long spring that was driven in a channel under the road. It had a slot to pull the car but a magnet could be used instead. Something like that could be fabricated for large scale cars but would tend to be noisy.

Andrew


----------

